# Worst Ride Ever!



## 146gaza146 (25 Jun 2012)

My first story, here goes!
Well, one Saturday my cycling partner rang me up and asked if I wanted to go for a ride. Course I accepted and did our usual 20 mile ride in the hilly countryside of Yorkshire. Everything was going smooth, me on my trust Carrera Zelos, and my partner on his vintage Raleigh Racing bike, (steel frame oh yes). First things first my derailer was playing up, we decided to switch bikes so I thought fair enough and we carried on riding. All was going smooth until the descent. We was going around 30mph down hill, we came to the springs we usually stop off and as I braked disaster struck, I skidded and flew off the bike did a roll and landed flat down on my arse infront of a group of runners! What an idiot I felt, I was fine, apart from ripped shorts, bruised knee and sliced open hand! We turned round and went back up the hill to finish our ride, and we reached the top of the hill and hit flat ground then second disaster struck. Smash. My partners derailer flew apart and his chain came off and tangled up with the spokes!! Well, I then realised we was doomed, no food, no fluids left, getting late on into the day. After checking my phone I then realised we had 10 miles from our home town! So we both had to walk on the side of the road in the dusk of the day with a mountain bike and a smashed up 20 year old Raleigh bike! Eventually, hours later we made it home just as the dark came upon us. What a Ride, even still it won't dishearten me from cycling!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jun 2012)

Nawsome!


----------



## MrJamie (25 Jun 2012)

Im not looking for the day when my bike breaks a long way from home. I had a few fails on my old bike but all within about 3-5 miles of home so just ran it with the bike 

Welcome btw


----------



## 146gaza146 (25 Jun 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Im not looking for the day when my bike breaks a long way from home. I had a few fails on my old bike but all within about 3-5 miles of home so just ran it with the bike
> 
> Welcome btw


Hahah lucky! Gotta be more prepared for the future. And thanks mate


----------



## JDM (26 Jun 2012)

Lol thats awesome. Im getting into biking now too i cant wait to take long trips in the future as im still losing weight.


----------



## 146gaza146 (26 Jun 2012)

JDM said:


> Lol thats awesome. Im getting into biking now too i cant wait to take long trips in the future as im still losing weight.


Wasn't at the time and great man, good luck!


----------



## curzons246 (30 Jun 2012)

Remind me never to lend you my steel Raleigh :-)


----------

